# shooting vanes with nap center test yes or no??



## AFL29 (Jan 21, 2008)

Its been a long time since I shot compound with fingers. I shoot trad and release but am setting up a finger compound. Any advice on setting up a nap center rest and do you recommend vanes or go safe route with feathers?? Also a starting point on center rest setup, have the arrow point slightly outside of center and nock 1/8" above??? Thanks Al


----------



## sidekick (Feb 10, 2006)

I can shoot Blazer vanes with no issues. Nock point is 1/2-inch above, shooting two under. Bare shaft should tell you right away which way to move rest and nock.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

properly tuned vanes no prob. but I shoot feathers just in case, no clearance issues no worries and can be water proofed easy with bohning powder!


----------



## AFL29 (Jan 21, 2008)

catkinson said:


> properly tuned vanes no prob. but I shoot feathers just in case, no clearance issues no worries and can be water proofed easy with bohning powder!


Thanks for the reply. Just curious. When nocking the arrow do you orientate the vanes as follows: odd vane straight out away from the riser and other two at 1 and 5 oclock position?


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Sorry no one has responded before now. I am not the expert out here, but here is what I believe to be your answer.

When the arrow comes off of the string and begins its paradox, it jumps outside the rest, or bends away from the rest (nock going outside and shaft in front of nock going inside). As it corrects, is should (I think) reverse the bend pushing the feathers slightly away from the rest. With the flipper, especially the little wire type, any potential contact by the 5:00 feather should have minimal impact to flight. However, if you move the 5:00 feather to 3:30 or so, it may offer a tiny bit more clearance.

This video (if it works) will show it much better than I can explain it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGNslUNBrEM


All that said, when I shot the flipper rest, I cut mine off and bent the outside up just a tad, so that it contained the arrow a little bit better, and it was not sticking out quiet as far. 

Feathers are more forgiving of contact. However, lots of people shoot vanes out of the flipper with no problems. You could always start with feathers and watch for wear before going to the vanes.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

AFL29 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Just curious. When nocking the arrow do you orientate the vanes as follows: odd vane straight out away from the riser and other two at 1 and 5 oclock position?


Yep, 1:00 and 5:00 has worked for me for over thirty years....both vanes and feathers. Bought a NAP center rest when they first came out and have been using them ever since...with no mods to the rests.

Tom


----------



## AFL29 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. Today I had a chance to shoot for an hour or so and it went better than anticipated. Put the nap on and started bare shafting. Got them to fly well and switched to vanes. I was able to keep a nice 3" group towards the end from 20 yards. I don't use sights and shoot three under. I also kant the compound like my recurves and seems to work well. Thanks again. AL


----------

